
Tron Guy makes “I’m a PC” cameo - ajbatac
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20080919/tron-guy-makes-im-a-pc-cameo/
======
MicahWedemeyer
Noooooooo! He is and always will be the "I'm Linux" guy.

